# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Dream about my dad trying to kill me??

## Erilee

I have this recurring nightmare where my dad is trying to kill me with a dagger. I can't remember exactly how it starts but from the point where I do remember I am sitting on a metal slide in what looks like an indoor riding arena. My dad is at the bottom of the slide holding this silver dagger and he's trying to convince me that killing me is the best way. I keep asking him "Why? What did I do? Please don't daddy" I never call him daddy in real life, I never have (I'm thirteen by the way). He looks sad, and like he regrets having to do it but then he just keeps saying "it's for the best". I'm really desperate at this point and I start begging and crying, he just says "don't worry it will only hurt for a second" and in my dream I imagine him stabbing me in the stomach. I scream then jump off the slide and run away from him. I eventually find my mom and start begging her to help me, telling her "Help, daddy is trying to kill me!". She just looks at me and says "I know, I'm sorry sweetheart, it's for the best" just like my dad. I start crying again because I trust my mom completely, we're like best friends in real life. I keep asking her "Why, mommy, what did I do wrong? Please help me!" Again, I never call my mom 'mommy' although with her I did call her that when I was little. She just keeps staring at me with a blank expression and does nothing. Then I asked her "Are you mad?" and she says "Yes". I start asking her why she's mad but she doesn't answer, I even screamed at her but she just stared. I ran and hid in some kind of closet then, crying my eyes out. I wasn't scared exactly but I was confused and horrified and I felt so helpless and deserate that no one was helping me. My dad found me and I ran from him again, this time hiding under a table, looking out and seeing my parents eating dinner at another table a few feet away. I'm trying not to breathe, hoping they won't hear me, and then my dad turns around and looks at me and I wake up.

Whenever I have this dream (which has been three nights in a row so far) I wake up really shaken and scared, and I always find that I had been crying in my sleep. My dad is not violent towards me at all in real life, he never even yells at me, usually he doesn't even want anything to do with me (idk why). My mom and I are best friends like I said, we hang out together and tell each other everything. That's why this dream is freaking me out so bad, I'm terrified of going back to sleep after I have this dream, and I really need help.
So thanks to anyone who can help me with this  :smiley:  I really appreciate it.

----------


## Keri

I would guess that you're nearing the age when you're going to move out on your own? Could it be that the "killing" is really killing your dependence on him?

----------


## etereo

whats your relationship like with your dad?

----------


## Erilee

I'm thirteen, I've still got four years till my parents kick me out  :tongue2:

----------


## Erilee

My relationship? Well, like I said we don't pay much attention to each other and we don't have much of a relationship at all. We don't communicate well, my mom tells me that a lot, so we don't talk much. Really the only time we see each other is at dinner, and even then we don't talk.

----------


## Keri

Ok, well I wouldn't pay much attention to the "dagger" thing. I figured you were older because most kids don't use words like "dagger", and just say knife. I guess if you can get lucid, you could simply ask him why he wants to kill you.....or even IF he wants to. I am also wondering if maybe somehow you feel like he's stopping you from being yourself...maybe by depriving you of "things" that you feel you need to express yourself, like the right phone, or the right clothes...so in essence he could be killing that part of you.

----------


## Erilee

Yeah, well, I just care to know the difference between a dagger and a knife. He wanted to kill me because in the dream he believed it "the best way" I just don't know what he meant by it. My dad, like I said, usually wants nothing to do with me, so naturally he doesn't usually care what I do, my mom deals with most of that. And anything I do that he does disapprove of, she gets the blame for it, because I'm her responsibitly I guess.

----------


## Mascot

Maybe you feel sad or mad about him not talking to you?  Are you afraid of him maybe?  Is he your dad or step-dad?

----------


## etereo

I think you should confront your dad and tell him how you feel and maybe he will understand. I would do it before its too late. In my experience my brother and I never had a good relationship. I did confront him awhile ago when I was going through a lot. I think I got through to him. If not oh well. life goes on.

----------

